# Electric Starter button boot torn.



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The electric start button has torn it's rubber boot. This is a Tecumseh Electric starter. Is it possible to get a replacement boot? 
So far I have come up dry. I may need a creative solution here. Any ideas?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I’ve seen toggle switches for damp environments that come with rubber boots - sometimes 2-3 boots in different colors.


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Maybe you'll find something here - McMaster-Carr


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

wish you luck with finding one as it's not serviceable separately ,it's part of the starter assembly.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

What do you mean by it is not serviceable? I had the housing box off, opened and old boot removed in about 3 minutes. I assume you are just repeating what a MTD or Tecumseh service manual may say? They may not sell a replacement part. That is what I would expect at this point in time.

Craftsman2: Looking at a place like McMaster is a great suggestion. However it is not a threaded mount boot. The boot base is a rubber ring that is clamped in place between the switch and housing.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the switch while it can come apart has never been serviceable,they simply don't and never sold the ind. parts. . about 30 years ago one could get a switch and wire lead set than it became full starter only, now it's many times simply NLA . sorry man just cold facts,

best to hit ebay and find a good used one if no one in here has one for sale in the sales section
and PS i used to own and run a power eqp.shop.thats what i always found , NSS and NLA


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> What do you mean by it is not serviceable? I had the housing box off, opened and old boot removed in about 3 minutes. I assume you are just repeating what a MTD or Tecumseh service manual may say? They may not sell a replacement part. That is what I would expect at this point in time.
> 
> Craftsman2: Looking at a place like McMaster is a great suggestion. However it is not a threaded mount boot. The boot base is a rubber ring that is clamped in place between the switch and housing.


I thought you could adapt something/just use the boot from one of those buttons. The switch box is available on PartsTree for $137. Otherwise it's impossible to buy just the button alone. Check local ads - Maybe someone will be giving away a dead starter and you can snag the harness and box.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

if you are handy, you can rig up and install a replacement switch,

in reality, the starter button is acting like a light switch in your home,

when you press the button, the light turns on, when you release it, the light turns off,

all that button is doing is letting power flow through when you press the button,

its a simple light switch, ground wire and neutral wire flow through all the time, the black/hot is switched,

you can cut that entire switch box off, and install your own switch if you want


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was at a Hardware store today and saw an assortment of momentary push button switches that are panel mount. In ohter words they have a threaded stem. I think it will be easier, cleaner, and reliable to get one that meets the electrical needs and then buy one of the boots shown on the McMaster page that craftsman2 suggested. Now to find the current that motor draws so I can size the switch appropriately. Thanks for all of the ideas.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just cut a round piece of inner tube, place it over the button loosely, and tape the edges down ..... Done ... 😊


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you talking about one of these?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Have you got any of those cheap flashlights Harbor Freight gave away free for years? Looks like you could rob the switch boot out of one of those. You can still purchase them and the flashlight still works without a boot.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

db130 said:


> View attachment 169449
> 
> 
> Are you talking about one of these?


yes.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I've used silicone (in the squeeze tube) for temporary boot repair


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

ShoeGoo also work very good on rubber.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Won't help with your replacement rubber boot, but there was an old discussion here several years ago on the switch itself being a "Cherry E13-00E" if anyone is looking for one.
St1032 electric start


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. The entire part of the boot is gone. Shoe goo or similar is not going to do it. I do recall seeing the Cherry name on the switch. I am not even sure if Cherry switch is still in busineess. I remember when they were in Rhode Island back in the 80's.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Boot Reset Buttons | West Marine


Check out our Boot Reset Buttons and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com




or





Zago Designs and Manufactures Switch Sealing Boots - Toggle, Pushbutton and Rotary Switch Boots


Manufatures selfsealing Switch Boots, manufactures self sealing screws.



www.switchboots.com


----------



## Allwaysbusy (May 29, 2021)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> The electric start button has torn it's rubber boot. This is a Tecumseh Electric starter. Is it possible to get a replacement boot?
> So far I have come up dry. I may need a creative solution here. Any ideas?


I had the same problem with my Snow Commander 38602. Initially I was going to try Oneracer's idea of a piece of inner tube. But as I was looking at it, it looked like a finger sticking up through the control panel. So I cut a finger off a rubber glove, a little longer than the switch button. loosened the switch from the control panel support and tucked the excess under the support and re-tighten the switch screws. It's a good fit, should be pretty much water tight. If the finger tears after a while, it's an easy replacement.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You can get a dozen rubber finger tips for like 5.73 ..... last you a lifetime ....😄🤗









Amazon.com : Swingline Products - Swingline - Rubber Finger Tips, Size 13, Large, Amber, 1 Dozen - Tough, tips last a long time. - Surface nubs ensure positive grip. - Extra thick material at tip for longer wear. - High grade rubber for added durability : Desk Media Storage Products : Office Products


Amazon.com : Swingline Products - Swingline - Rubber Finger Tips, Size 13, Large, Amber, 1 Dozen - Tough, tips last a long time. - Surface nubs ensure positive grip. - Extra thick material at tip for longer wear. - High grade rubber for added durability : Desk Media Storage Products : Office...



www.amazon.com


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Make this work.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/254760662872?hash=item3b50eb3758:g:pUoAAOSw~MFfl8sy
100 for six bux, go into business...


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Try searching marine switch boot. I think most marine supply stores carry them.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

vmax29 said:


> Try searching marine switch boot. I think most marine supply stores carry them.


A lot of those are thread-on, but agree they could probably be modified.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Make this work.
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.com/itm/254760662872?hash=item3b50eb3758:gUoAAOSw~MFfl8sy[/URL]
> 
> 100 for six bux, go into business...


i could be wrong but those look like they are plastic and not rubber. the covers need to be flexible.

it would definitely be interesting to find a good fix for this since even i have had issues with this in the past. i thought putting a clear sandwhich bag over the switch would work but when i went to install a used switch button i found the switch box full of water.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Pushbutton Boots | Pushbutton Switch Cover | APM Hexseal


Pushbutton boots are used as pushbutton switch covers that protect these devices from harmful external factors. Request your custom solution today.




apmhexseal.com


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> i could be wrong but those look like they are plastic and not rubber. the covers need to be flexible.


Could be... this is wracking my head now, there has to be a simple off-the-shelf solution...


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

vmax29 said:


> Pushbutton Boots | Pushbutton Switch Cover | APM Hexseal
> 
> 
> Pushbutton boots are used as pushbutton switch covers that protect these devices from harmful external factors. Request your custom solution today.
> ...


I saw those too but it looks like they're threaded too... could be modified, sure...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Geeez... This was solved 6 months ago...


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

These are the voyages of the Starship SBF... who knows, always worth looking again... imo.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> Geeez... This was solved 6 months ago...


where exactly is it solved? i don't see any links or part numbers for a exact replacement part. all i see is links to stuff that people think might work and nothing people have actually used or tried.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

This looks pretty close maybe.









Motor Guide Micro Switch Boot


America's Largest Trolling Motor Supercenter. Parts and Accessories. Online Shopping. Fast Shipping. Huge Inventory.




trollingmotorparts.com


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This looks great but a supplier to the military? What quantity do you have to buy? 1 million?



vmax29 said:


> Pushbutton Boots | Pushbutton Switch Cover | APM Hexseal
> 
> 
> Pushbutton boots are used as pushbutton switch covers that protect these devices from harmful external factors. Request your custom solution today.
> ...





Yanmar Ronin said:


> This looks pretty close maybe.
> 
> This looks like it will work also.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with RE-posting a pertinent old thread if still applicable, I forget about them.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> This looks great but a supplier the military? What quantity do you have to buy? 1 million?


If you have a picture of an old part you can contact a company like this. They may send you a “sample” or two. I needed a really odd borosilicate glass globe for an old lantern. I contacted an industrial lab glass manufacturer the owner made me a few copies for a reasonable price. It truly never hurts to ask.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Check out eBay: Rubber Push Button Tecumseh Electric Starter Snow Blower Snowblower Thrower | eBay


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Well there's one... rare fo' sho'.

Be a good template to make repros...?


----------

